# Order of modifiers



## Linlee65 (Nov 30, 2012)

What is the correct order to apply modifiers?  Or does the order depend on how the payer wants it?  HA=child/adolescent program or UB=level of care. . .  does it matter which is first?


----------



## Kisalyn (Dec 10, 2012)

My coworker had a good article that is lost to me at the moment, but it discussed sequencing pricing modifiers such as (22/25/52/59) before informational modifiers (RT/LT/AI). I don't think there was any official guidance in the article, but more of a rule of thumb. HCPCs modifiers after CPT modfiers.


----------



## monica03 (Dec 31, 2012)

Kisalyn said:


> My coworker had a good article that is lost to me at the moment, but it discussed sequencing pricing modifiers such as (22/25/52/59) before informational modifiers (RT/LT/AI). I don't think there was any official guidance in the article, but more of a rule of thumb. HCPCs modifiers after CPT modfiers.



We had a class here at our office and they told us the same thing.  Any modifier that affects price and payment goes first.


----------

